# The WHISKEY thread (yes, scotch too)



## Telcontar (Mar 31, 2012)

I got jealous that beer, wine, and teetotallers had their own threads, so I started one for my own drink of choice. Who out there joins me in loving the water of life?

Being a perpetually broke individual, I've had to keep my habits rather tame. My current favorite is Eagle Rare, a Kentucky bourbon. Incredible for the price. I'm also a Jack Daniels fan for the casual drink. 

Currently I have a bottle of Glenfarclas 105, a cask-strength bottling given to me on my last birthday. Easily the finest bottle of scotch I've ever owned, and a real ass-kicker at that.


----------



## grahamguitarman (Apr 1, 2012)

I love whiskey, especially cask strength single malts, which have far more flavour - the process of reducing whiskey to 40% proof removes a lot of flavour, as does chill filtering.  I'm not a heavy drinker by the way, I just like to sit back and sip a couple of glasses to relax and to enjoy the flavours.  Even on the odd occasion when I am out to party, I usually stop before getting too drunk.  When I drink whiskey I always drink it neat, no water or cola ect, I like yo get the bull warmth of the alcohol 

My favourite scotch at the moment is Ardbeg, which is a non chill filtered islay whiskey, its not cask strength, but is bottled at 46% so has lots of flavour.  Other scotch whiskeys I enjoy are Laphroaig cask strength and Caol Isla, I like the islay whiskies for their smokey/peaty flavours, but will drink other single malts too.  And as Reaver will tell you, I also love my Jack Daniels, and always like to have a bottle handy.  I've not tried any other American whiskeys yet though (except southern comfort which is more of a liqueur than a whiskey).  

I passed a shop in town yesterday that has some american whiskeys I've not heard of before.  I can't remember their names, except for one called Makers Mark (any good?) so I may possibly experiment 

I've not tried Glenfarclas whiskey yet, maybe I'll order a sample to try; There is an online malt whiskey store here in the UK that will send you a small sample of any whiskey you want to try (for a price of course).  I've never got round to ordering samples from them yet, but maybe I should sample some new flavours


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Apr 1, 2012)

Whiskey doesn't go down well with me, quite the opposite in fact, though I did quite enjoy a glass of Madeira my dad shared with me.


----------



## grahamguitarman (Apr 1, 2012)

Aidan of the tavern said:


> Whiskey doesn't go down well with me, quite the opposite in fact, though I did quite enjoy a glass of Madeira my dad shared with me.



Not quite the same - Madeira is a fortified wine, like Port.  It has brandy added to it but only to make it up to about 20% proof.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Apr 1, 2012)

@Telcontar, Graham and other admirers of Scotch that I have met here in Mythic Scribes: I have never tried your elixir, and it's another of the strong drinks that _I must_ experience someday before I can rightfully say whether I appreciate it or not. Thanks for mentioning some interesting brands, now I know what names to look for when I finally go and buy it =)


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 1, 2012)

Clynelish is a good scotch to start with.

I also like Ardbeg and Laphroaig, but I find those tend to put off people who are trying scotch for the first time.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you Steerpike, for people that is going to start into the world of Whiskey (or any other drink) it's wise to choose a brand  that would be good for beginners!! I'll look for that Clynelish, then- it sounds like a Fantasy name =)


----------



## Telcontar (Apr 1, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> Clynelish is a good scotch to start with.
> 
> I also like Ardbeg and Laphroaig, but I find those tend to put off people who are trying scotch for the first time.



I agree about Laphroaig at least (I don't know Ardbeg well enough to say). It's too much for a newbie. Glenfiddich is also a fairly easy-on-the-throat scotch, and another of my favorites. 

@Graham: Yes, Maker's Mark is quite good. Also that 'try any sample you want' service sounds awesome.


----------



## grahamguitarman (Apr 1, 2012)

Absolutely, Laphroaig and Ardbeg are too strongly flavoured for a newcomer, too much smoke and peat!

I've not tried Clynelish, but Glenfiddich is definitely a good one to start with, nice and easy on the palate.  

Another suggestion for someone new to whiskey is Jack Daniels, because you can start with JD and coke, which is very drinkable even for those who don't like spirits.  Then when you are brave enough, try a sip of it neat, which is how its supposed to be drunk (Jack Daniels is a sipping whiskey after all).

Its more of a liqueur, but I love a bottle of Glayva at Christmas too.  Glayva is whiskey, blended with honey, orange juice and spices, which to me just tastes of xmas, though some find it a bit too sweet


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 1, 2012)

Graham: If you ever see a bottle of Clynelish about, it is worth picking up. I have a bottle of the 14 year, which I really enjoy.


----------



## grahamguitarman (Apr 2, 2012)

ooh I can get a sample from mainly malts 

Clynelish 14 Year Old Whisky - Buy Now Whisky - Master of Malt

Though at just under Â£30 its not too expensive anyway


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes, Clynelish is priced quite nicely. Even here in the States it isn't too expensive.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Apr 2, 2012)

I visited yesterday the Liverpool shop with curiosity, and beside many famous Scotch brands, they have one that looks very good called Glenmorangie... is that one good for a newbie, or maybe it would be too much?? They do not have Clynelish, but others like Johnnie Walker, Chivas Regal and Old Parr are available =)


----------



## grahamguitarman (Apr 2, 2012)

Glenmorangie is not too bad from what I recall, some people say its their favourite so it must have something going for it. 

Though funnily enough I have a friend who lives almost next door to the Glenmorangie  distillery and can't stand the stuff - they prefer Islay whiskeys LOL.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Apr 2, 2012)

My plan for the night is to get totally freaking wasted... Thinking about dying my hair some horrid color like blue or lemon yellow while i'm at it. 

I'm in that kind of mood.

So yeah. Enjoy folks.

Sir Jameson here I came...


----------



## Telcontar (Apr 2, 2012)

Personally never been a fan of Johnny Walker. Never saw what the fuss was about. 

Definitely adding Clynelish to my 'need to try' list. Hopefully I can find it in the area.

Also, Blue Lotus, your new avatar/icon is very ominous, given your user handle.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Apr 2, 2012)

Telcontar said:


> Personally never been a fan of Johnny Walker. Never saw what the fuss was about.
> 
> Definitely adding Clynelish to my 'need to try' list. Hopefully I can find it in the area.
> 
> Also, Blue Lotus, your new avatar/icon is very ominous, given your user handle.



Why, what makes you say that?


----------



## Telcontar (Apr 4, 2012)

"Blue Lotus" makes me think of a cheerful, colorful flower, and _that_ flower is not cheerful. That's all.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Apr 4, 2012)

Ah, well I tend to get into character, I go all out... this WIP Thorns is not a happy tale. I'll change it back once i feel I have gone far enough with the WIP To not need the visual reminder.  When I change it I promise it will be a happy blue lotus


----------



## Sheilawisz (Apr 4, 2012)

So, what is the difference between American Whiskey and Scotch?? What is Bourbon exactly? Also, what is the right kind of glass to enjoy whiskey? I am starting to feel more curiosity about this =)


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 4, 2012)

Corn has to make up at least half of the grain material for bourbon. Some very technical people will argue that Bourbon has to come from Bourbon county, Kentucky.

Scotch is made primarily from barley. Some might be just barley, but others will add in additional grains. It has to be from Scotland


----------



## Sheilawisz (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks Steerpike, is the taste and smell very different between these various kinds of Whiskey??


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 4, 2012)

Sheilawisz said:


> Thanks Steerpike, is the taste and smell very different between these different kinds of Whiskey??



I'd say yes on both counts. But some of that may come from familiarity. For example, you would be able to notice differences in wines that I would not detect.

Even among scotches, there is a lot of variation, often relating to the part of Scotland where the distillery is located. Some incorporate a lot of peat into the process, giving a heavy, smoky flavor. Those are definitely distinguishable even over other scotches on the basis of taste and smell.


----------

